# Let's see them Winter Project's



## jaypluggin (Mar 18, 2010)

SJC said:


> Installing dripless seals, replacing manifold gasket on port engine, installing some new electronics, and probably a few other things.
> Not really a project, but when you're running an old tub, it's always something...
> View attachment 811701
> 
> ...


What brand of flooring do you have in there? I was looking at seadek or aqua traction. 
Thanks Jason


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

jaypluggin said:


> What brand of flooring do you have in there? I was looking at seadek or aqua traction.
> Thanks Jason


Seadek.


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

My brother just purchased this boat for a song and dance. It's a 92 Ray Odom Avalon. Hoping to do a lot of mods on including; moving the CC forward, tower, installing SafeFlooring through the boat, wrapping the boat, rod holder, trailer upgrades, etc... 

Should be interesting!


----------



## auger (Mar 6, 2013)

Removed RAM mount from my dash and mounted a new Cisco. RAM mount kept drifting downward with every slap of a wave.


----------



## fog107 (Oct 31, 2014)

progress being made on the 1448.......going to add cargo net "storage" on the starboard side
might need to get a motorguide xi-3 on the bow too














































































































pro


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

This was just before winter. LOL


----------



## ETW (May 18, 2020)

This is just a little "day project" that I whipped up while watching the snow fall. I have a great net but sometimes I've wished for a good old gaff. It's what we used primarily on Long Island Sound where I grew up.

Anyway, an old hockey stick (thanks to Fiskr Hundr), a Mustad gaff hook, some micro-cord & paracord and a whole lot of clear 2 part epoxy. I 3D printed the hook guard and the butt end.

Not sure if it's going to float on its own but if need be I'll add a small float. High-vis green in case it goes in the lake.
Can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

BumpRacerX said:


> Waiting for weather to break and then dragging mine over to Pop's house to change the transom boards. I think I'm probably good for another couple years, but then he's retired. It'll give him something to do.
> 
> Other than that, I need to figure out if I'm going to leave the 8hp kicker on it or take it off. And if it's staying on the boat...try to work out a way to connect it to the main for steering purposes.
> 
> Oh, finally put the thing in my name. Bought it in May of 2020. COVID madness...never got around to it. 1981 Starcraft 16 ss.


Not sure what you are using the kicker for but just for thought......when i had a kicker on my boat it was fairly easy to steer with the big motor just acting as a rudder. I spent hours and hours thinking of a way to link them safely before i actually got it on the water and realized it wasn't necessary for what I did, which is open water walleye, salmon trolling


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

After ice fishing is over in a couple weeks I've got a couple projects to get after. One is rod storage tubes going back into the back deck area of my crestliner superhawk. Number two is to try and build a new fiberglass console on each side. Storage on passenger side. On driver side, to flush mount a new humminbird and guages/switches.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

83mulligan said:


> Not sure what you are using the kicker for but just for thought......when i had a kicker on my boat it was fairly easy to steer with the big motor just acting as a rudder. I spent hours and hours thinking of a way to link them safely before i actually got it on the water and realized it wasn't necessary for what I did, which is open water walleye, salmon trolling


Same with my boat. Once I get the kicker turned just right to be steering neutral, it steers very responsively with just the main motor.


----------



## red wolf (Apr 1, 2014)

Working on nephews boat so we can trailer easy and chase Some silver fish
Rigging 4 cannons and rigger board.
Fabrication of new rigger mounts taking place.
New fishfinder gps radar
Arch
18 foot Outrigger and lee wishbone mounts
6 Burt’s
Removed the kicker and bracket

Dad is working on all the teakwood for him


----------



## Chad Fortier (Aug 19, 2020)

red wolf said:


> Working on nephews boat so we can trailer easy and chase Some silver fish
> Rigging 4 cannons and rigger board.
> Fabrication of new rigger mounts taking place.
> New fishfinder gps radar
> ...


That's a very nice setup you guys are putting together! Great looking boat. 

I see that someone put in a radio? How do you like it? I was looking at something similar in Amazon Congress with a black/white (like yours) radio and 2 speakers. 

Let me know 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## red wolf (Apr 1, 2014)

Radio works nice you will be happy


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

I guess it's still winter.

Wrapped this up the past 2 days. Next is mounting the Garmin 9sv

Surveying the situation:









Mission mostly accomplished. Will need battery, plug, breaker, Gator Skinz, or similar. Plus who knows what else I need that all seems to cost 100 bucks each time LOL


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

As soon as it dry's out from mud season up here, Boat goes in for a water pump, injectors cleaned and the compressor filter changed. Then as soon as it gets warm enough at night. New carpet!!. I am doing the lids right now because I can do them in the house, but the garage won't fit the bassboat and get the door closed so I have to wait till just before tournament season to redo it. Might even send the prop down to croxton to have it B&B'ed with a cup.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Chad Fortier said:


> That's a very nice setup you guys are putting together! Great looking boat.
> 
> I see that someone put in a radio? How do you like it? I was looking at something similar in Amazon Congress with a black/white (like yours) radio and 2 speakers.
> 
> ...


I have the same radio in mine where the old lowrance dash flasher use to go. This year I change it out to bluetooth to connect to my phone. They work great. Only issue I have is getting some stations due to using the flexible wire antenna.


----------



## Pumpintheline (Apr 17, 2011)

little bigger project than I anticipated but turned out great!!!! 
complete floor restoration


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Pumpintheline said:


> little bigger project than I anticipated but turned out great!!!!
> complete floor restoration


Very nice work. Thanks for the video.


----------



## nocigarette (10 mo ago)

starcraft i did over the winter.


----------



## nocigarette (10 mo ago)

A few more just rigging console now.


----------

